

Debugging BBC Master demos with jsbeeb - mattgodbolt
http://xania.org/201410/debugging-with-jsbeeb

======
userbinator
Classic race condition... when I read about it being intermittent my first
thought was something timing-related - interrupts are always a good guess.

 _The only remaining mystery is why nobody has ever seen the issue on a real
BBC Master._

I think it would be possible on real hardware, but the probability of getting
the exact conditions required to trigger it is so tiny that someone might've
seen it once at most, and ignored it as a random glitch that never happened
again. It's just by pure luck that the emulator's timing quite consistently
matched the trigger conditions.

At least this type of race condition is still essentially within the digital
abstraction of the machine and can be debugged at that level - those related
to _analogue_ timing are even more aggravating; here's one interesting example
of that:

[http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/safevsp/](http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/safevsp/)

------
fulafel
Good ideas/applications for programmable debuggers generally.

